

The Future of Linux UI Scares Me - bunnywrabbit
http://blog.vinceliu.com/2011/04/future-of-linux-ui-scares-me.html

======
gexla
I think we have established that the desktop isn't a place where Linux is ever
going to grab significant user share. It doesn't matter, Linux is kicking ass
everywhere else which matters.

If you dig the Mac, go for the Mac and install Linux in a VM such as
VirtualBox.

